# So this happened



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

...


----------



## limr (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats, Barb!!!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2016)

Congratulations.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







PS what's his address so we can send the sympathy card?


----------



## waday (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 23, 2016)

WOW!
Congratulations!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just lost your invite to the wedding of the year!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone.  I'm pretty excited.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.
> ...


So just out of curiosity, does the person Officiating the service have to do the vows in both English and French???

FYI your wedding planner spilled the beans on the cake.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 23, 2016)

Wow!  Your pedicure looks great!!!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> Wow!  Your pedicure looks great!!!


Thank you! I do it myself and made sure I got that into the picture!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


English only but that cake is awesome!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

You cracked a fingernail?


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You cracked a fingernail?


I actually did today.  Had a bleeding thumb. Mumbles something about smartasses.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...


I hope the language police don't show up!!!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm in Ontario, no worries about language police.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Sorry to hear that!


Thanks, it freaking hurt!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> I'm in Ontario, no worries about language police.


Watch the video.  That happened in Ontario.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Ontario, no worries about language police.
> ...



Dammit


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

That video is hilarious.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats Barb


----------



## terri (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats, sweetie!!    So happy for you!


----------



## otherprof (Jun 23, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> View attachment 123706
> I'm engaged! Can't post it on Facebook until all the family knows. We've known each other 22 years and this is our second round. He chose a Past,Present, Future ring because it fit our story. Wedding sometime next year.


Congratulations, and much happiness!  A guy named Frank told me love is lovlier the second time around . . .       




  ( a click on that tinyurl and he can tell you, too . . .


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2016)

Need a wedding photographer?


----------



## baturn (Jun 23, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats Barb. Does the lucky guy like taking pictures?


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 23, 2016)

YES!!!!!!  The best to both of you.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Congrats Barb. Does the lucky guy like taking pictures?


Hope not...  someone's got to carry her gear!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 23, 2016)

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Barb. Does the lucky guy like taking pictures?
> ...


Ha! Hey, good idea. ... oh crap, my wife yells all the time... I'm going solo.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats Barb!! that's great!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 24, 2016)

Congratulations Barb !!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 24, 2016)

Now that I'm on a real computer and not on my stupid tablet. Thank you so much everyone. 



ZombiesniperJr said:


> Congrats Barb


Thanks Logan! 



terri said:


> Congrats, sweetie!!    So happy for you!


Thank you Terri! 



otherprof said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 123706
> ...


Will check that out when I get home. And yes, it is much better second time around. 



480sparky said:


> Need a wedding photographer?


Yes. You offering? I mean, I have a tripod and a remote, I'm sure I can just shoot it myself right? 



baturn said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!



jcdeboever said:


> Congrats Barb. Does the lucky guy like taking pictures?


Yes, but with his phone! However, his 15 year old son is a natural. I let him use the D7000 last weekend and he got some great shots. He's taking a photography course next year. I'm very much looking forward to having someone to shoot with. 



Gary A. said:


> YES!!!!!!  The best to both of you.


Thank you! 



tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Barb. Does the lucky guy like taking pictures?
> ...


He knows his role. 



jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...





vintagesnaps said:


> Congrats Barb!! that's great!


Thank you!



astroNikon said:


> Congratulations Barb !!


Thank you!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 24, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Yes. You offering? I mean, I have a tripod and a remote, I'm sure I can just shoot it myself right?



A "Selfie Wedding?"  Are you serious?

My rates are cheap.  $10,000 a day, plus expenses. 1 week minimum.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 24, 2016)

480sparky said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You offering? I mean, I have a tripod and a remote, I'm sure I can just shoot it myself right?
> ...


Not that anyone would step in front of the camera while she's busy watching for opportune moments to press that remote shutter release and check exposure and all.  She wouldn't be doing too much to not do all of that right ??


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

480sparky said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You offering? I mean, I have a tripod and a remote, I'm sure I can just shoot it myself right?
> ...





astroNikon said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



Selfie Wedding. I'm thinking this would be even better. 
How To Live Stream Weddings & Special Events

How about it Terri, would TPF host the live feed???


----------



## terri (Jun 24, 2016)

Dunno.    We'd have to see what the owners would/could do for us!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 24, 2016)

Congratulations!   

You're inviting the entire forum, right?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...





terri said:


> Dunno.    We'd have to see what the owners would/could do for us!





snowbear said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You're inviting the entire forum, right?



She may be, depending on what the powers to be have to say.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 24, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You're inviting the entire forum, right?



Open bar?


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 24, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> Wow!  Your pedicure looks great!!!



*tongue-in-cheek pedant hat on* Doesn't look like her foot to me! So it must be a manicure! Be a different way of wearing an engagement ring on her toes! *as you were*

Congrats, Barb!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


The Digital Bar Experience - Accenture

Watch the video.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 24, 2016)

Congratulations it happened to me last year but it took her 18 year to persuade me 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Jun 24, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You're inviting the entire forum, right?


Of course I am!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 24, 2016)

thereyougo! said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!  Your pedicure looks great!!!
> ...


Lol I didn't  even catch that. I can assure you the ring is not on my toes!

And thank you.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2016)

aa2dff400e6c013466f1005056a9545d


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 27, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...



And we're all invited to bring our camera


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 27, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> View attachment 123706
> I'm engaged! Can't post it on Facebook until all the family knows. We've known each other 22 years and this is our second round. He chose a Past,Present, Future ring because it fit our story. Wedding sometime next year.



Sweet.  Congrats.  Got the perfect wedding gift picked out for you already.  It's a snowshovel - that's been painted to look like a snapping turtle.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...


This is what it will look like.  But then what would you expect at a Canadian Wedding.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 123706
> ...


You would not believe the words I am calling you right now.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 27, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...


I love winter. That might actually be close to what it looks like. Snowball fight!!!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 27, 2016)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


Of course, that's your wedding gift to me right? I don't drink so I won't cost you a penny. Can't say the same for the extended family.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 27, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> You would not believe the words I am calling you right now.



Ok.. so does one of them rhyme with duckstead?

See... I'd believe it.. .lol.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 27, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...


I'll hold a bird up in the air so you can get good focus.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > You would not believe the words I am calling you right now.
> ...


I should have known you'd figure it out, you know me well.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 27, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> I'll hold a bird up in the air so you can get good focus.



ME?  Get good focus?  That would be a first... lol


----------



## pgriz (Jun 27, 2016)

Congrats, Barb.  Life's a lot better when there are two of you sharing things.  I got lucky.  The lady who shares my profile photo, and I are going to be celebrating 33 years of married life next month.  Really nice ring.  As for winter weddings, my middle daughter had one a year ago, and it went brilliantly - we're still dancing.   Anyways, congratulations and I hope you will have the happiness and contentment you deserve.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 28, 2016)

pgriz said:


> Congrats, Barb.  Life's a lot better when there are two of you sharing things.  I got lucky.  The lady who shares my profile photo, and I are going to be celebrating 33 years of married life next month.  Really nice ring.  As for winter weddings, my middle daughter had one a year ago, and it went brilliantly - we're still dancing.   Anyways, congratulations and I hope you will have the happiness and contentment you deserve.


Thank you. And congrats on 33 years! I agree life is better with someone to share it with. He's an amazing man and has shown me over and over recently what I have to look forward to in sharing my life with him. He's funny, articulate, and goes out of his way to make me smile every single day. I'm a very lucky woman in that he chose me to spend his life with.


----------



## CaleNewman (Jul 2, 2016)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 2, 2016)

Barb,
Thought you might like some "dancers" at your bachelorette party.  Can you name them????

http://www.jibjab.com/view/MBSW2qL44G0gViOZc78y


----------



## pjaye (Jul 3, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Barb,
> Thought you might like some "dancers" at your bachelorette party.  Can you name them????
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/view/MBSW2qL44G0gViOZc78y


I'm dying of laughter right now!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 3, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb,
> ...



Glad you liked it.  NOW....................
Can you name the five famous photographers in the video???


----------



## pjaye (Jul 3, 2016)

Not a chance lol


----------



## table1349 (Jul 3, 2016)

I will give you the easiest one.  The lead dancer was Ansel Adams.   Now it's up to you to figure out the other 4.  I mean seriously now girl, it's a photo forum, I had to use famous photographers for the dancers.


----------



## pjaye (Jul 3, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I will give you the easiest one.  The lead dancer was Ansel Adams.   Now it's up to you to figure out the other 4.  I mean seriously now girl, it's a photo forum, I had to use famous photographers for the dancers.


The only famous photographers I know, are on this board. You should have used them!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 3, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I will give you the easiest one.  The lead dancer was Ansel Adams.   Now it's up to you to figure out the other 4.  I mean seriously now girl, it's a photo forum, I had to use famous photographers for the dancers.
> ...


You are getting to be *High Maintenance *there woman. 

Try this then.  Check out 'Chippendales - Da Dip' on JibJab.com
You might recognize a few of these folks.


----------

